# FB been crap so far



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will give you my report: (It's not a BS report either)
Very few birds and they are scattered. Hunted a few times this week in the wind and storms, basically perfect duck hunting weather but very few ducks to be found. Thought today would be better but it was the same song and dance as the rest of the week. I am hopeful more birds will be arriving in the next few weeks. I know there are birds further North and guys are having better success in those areas, just hoping a few birds will start moving down soon. This year has been a strange one with the lingering winter and then the long summer, hopefully it won't turn straight to cold and freezing temperatures and move the birds out before we get a chance to pop a few.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i never put the gun to the shoulder today. i only hunted from 2pm to close but still. every type of bird that was around was in the air today, except ducks. 

i guess there's a lot of water for the PTSD local ducks to hold over. besides, by now they don't care to be in public places like our wma's. maybe we should put some Xanax in the water.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There hasn't been much at Utah Lake, either.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It sucked a big fat one today.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

Same problem! ended up with one duck coming in and thats it for the day. two other groups were far shots so didn't take a chance


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Loke said:


> There hasn't been much at Utah Lake, either.


yeah utah lake sucked big time this morning. the only thing that would fly, or come in to the decoys were coots. ended up with 2 ducks. not many flying around either. i heard from a friend that there are quite a few birds coming in from the north, seems like a matter of time now. i would guess by the end of next week a few will start showing up


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

We went out yesterday not to FB and had one group come in to the decoys and dropped two greenheads, but we saw tons of birds, but most of them were just barely out of range,we also saw a bunch that were way too high to even bother cause they were heading elsewhere.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

glad it wasn't just us. hit OB and shot 5 total. not much movin.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

OUt towards the lake at FB till about 1 on sat and not many birds flying at all. heard maybe 10 shots all morning


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey be glad you guys are out getting to hunt ducks....Still have a month before we can shoot them down here  

On a side note I saw my first positive ID on bluewings in fall yesterday. Walking a pond edge working quail and had a small flock of about 10 come right in front of us and could see 4 white patches clear as day. No real color on them yet but I was still wishing I could have pulled the trigger on them.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

Loke said:


> There hasn't been much at Utah Lake, either.


I went out to Utah lake this morning and saw a ton of ducks even knocked down 5. They wouldn't fly into decoys so I waded out into the lake and........Blasted em.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dwr guy at fb said they have.buddies up north saying ducks are just comin out of the molt, growing in flight feathers and everything is just delayed because of late wet weather pushing everything back this year. They'll come....but it might be a shorter window than we're used to having.

Supposedly this was in canada and the guy said there are still just tons of ducks up there.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Picking greenheads has been a bit difficult this last week or so. Lots of eclipse drakes, so we have been passing on most birds due to lack of color. There have been a few very bright greenies though aqnd those have been spectacular to see in the bright sunny skies!
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dwr guy at fb said they have.buddies up north saying ducks are just comin out of the molt, growing in flight feathers and everything is just delayed because of late wet weather pushing everything back this year. They'll come....but it might be a shorter window than we're used to having.
> 
> Supposedly this was in canada and the guy said there are still just tons of ducks up there.


I have been noticing some very young teal out in the grass on the lake, I mean tiny ones, makes me think there was a late hatch in some spots.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Dwr guy at fb said they have.buddies up north saying ducks are just comin out of the molt, growing in flight feathers and everything is just delayed because of late wet weather pushing everything back this year. They'll come....but it might be a shorter window than we're used to having.
> ...


there were some late hatching birds on ut lake. ive seen several in the last week that didnt have any wing feathers yet...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm confident things will pick up by the middle of October. I will go out on a limb and predict by the weekend of the 22nd the birds will be here thick. Seems everything has been about 3 weeks behind this year, so why should ducks be different. Now I'm just predicting so don't tear me a new one if they don't show. I did notice an increase in birds from Saturday to Sunday morning.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm confident things will pick up by the middle of October. I will go out on a limb and predict by the weekend of the 22nd the birds will be here thick. Seems everything has been about 3 weeks behind this year, so why should ducks be different. Now I'm just predicting so don't tear me a new one if they don't show. I did notice an increase in birds from Saturday to Sunday morning.


me too. hardly anything saturday morning. sunday afternoon, i saw a few more, looked like some divers had come in over night. things are slowly starting to pick up i think. any day now... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, the gadwalls finally made an appearance on Sunday too. I don't know where the pintails are, haven't seen many at all. Mostly teal and mallards for the first week of the hunt. Hopefully this week things will pick up and some other kinds of ducks will arrive in fashion.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunted Public Shooting Grounds Saturday. There were decent numbers of birds there, but my small pond and 8 decoys just couldn't fetch any interest from the ducks. They just couldn't compete with the hundreds of coots out on the main lakes. There were more coots there that day than I have ever seen before. It was ridiculous. The boaters didn't get much action (aside from the coots) because the ducks would land among the coot rafts in the middle of the lake. 

I managed to put myself under a decent flyway and burned through around 20 shells. The shots were all 35-40 yards high and I only managed to hit one, then didn't even find it.  I thought it was an average day but it sounds like I was actually in a pretty good spot. I'm sure the hunting will pick up soon.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Hit FB on Friday, hunted for 2 1/2 hours and ended up with 6 birds. If not for the 2 redhead limit I could have shot a full 7 limit of them. Bagged a pair each of redheads, widgeon, and gadwall for my efforts. I can't complain. Have to cover "on-call" this week for work, or else I would be out there again this week. Not going to say what part of FB, but it was nice to see that many birds.


----------

